# how to activate mouse on iMac in OS9



## wusmmik (Jul 20, 2006)

I recently picked up an IMac from someone and I'm trying to get it to work.  The mouse
has been deactivated in favour of the keyboard, how do I reactivate the mouse on this prize.
Thank you.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 20, 2006)

"Deactivated?"  Can you elaborate a tad?  Does the mouse not work at all?  What kind of mouse is it?  Is it connected properly to the computer?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2006)

THe only type of mouse you should be using on an iMac is a USB mouse, and that should work the second you plug it in any one of the USB ports.  Have you tried another USB mouse?  It's possible that the mouse you currently have is dead.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 22, 2006)

There is a control panel for the mouse in Control Panels>Keyboard & mouse. Double check the speed of the mouse setting. 
Also - check Universal Access>mouse. Mouse keys might be turned on. If so, turn them off and turn off Enable Access for assistive devices. 

Now give the mouse a try.


----------



## fryke (Jul 22, 2006)

my guess: wussmik is long gone again. I'd be interested in what he meant with "The mouse has been deactivated in favour of the keyboard..."...


----------

